# string suppressors for finger shooters?



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

By string suppressor I assume you mean STS / Rattler type device.

If so, then I use one on my 08 Constitution. I believe mine is a Rattler, if not it is a pretty much identical design, I bought it from eBay.

It works very well on the Connie, to stops all the high frequency string buzz that occurs when you remove the factory 'spiders' from the string. I have the rubber pad set with about an 1/8" gap to the string and I served the section of string where the two come into contact.

The bow now has a completely dead feel on loose, which was what I was trying to achieve.

I tried the same device, set in the same way on my Ross CR337 and did not gain any benefit at all, in fact I thought the device had a detrimental effect on the bow, as it seemed less consistent, but that might just have been bad shooting


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I have an STS, and have used it on several different bows, and the Hoyts that I've owned that were newer than '06 models all came with them from the Factory...I'm not totally convinced that they are compatable with Finger shooting, while they do take away ALOT of vibrations, and noise, I think that a string stopper MIGHT, and I mean MIGHT, give a Finger shooter some Left/Right issues, due to the string coming off the fingers at an angle to the grip/riser, and the string is moving left and right, as well as up and down as the bowstring returns to brace height...In the case of a not -so- smooth release, the bowstring is moving more left and right as it returns to brace height, and the string stopper MIGHT stop the string in a little bit different place (Angle in relation to the centerline of the riser?) from shot to shot...I dont know of any scientific way of testing this, but the Revolution "Triumph" bow that I've been playing with, as well as my Scepter 3 seem to be a bit more prone to left-right arrows with the STS on them...Both of these bows are true Dual cams, maybe that has something to do with it??..I dunno, and I've never taken the Factory string stopper off of any of my Hoyts to see if there was any difference...Maybe eof the better Finger shooters on here can add some real advice to this thread...???..As a side note, when I added a front mount STS to my ProTec, I didnt hear much if any difference in bow noise after the shot, but the ProTec seems to be a quiet bow (When good strings, and proper set-up are used) without an STS...I do know that my '04 UltraTec with UltraCam strings was quieter than ALOT of newer Hoyts that have the factory "StealthShot" string suppressor on them...The Factory built suppressors have a "Slap" sound to them, at least to my ears, anyway.....I hope that this helps...Take Care....Jim


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

That's a very good point Jim and not one I'd given much thought to. 

Without doubt my Connie does not have a problem, as it is extremely accurate. However, as I said, the Ross did not seem to like the device at all, with shots dropping to the left. I just figured it was not suited to the bow, but never thought to ask myself why.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I have friend who put the CSS version on his 05 Connie and things went a little strange so he adjusted it to increase the gap between the rubber and the string at brace height to allow the nock a touch more time to leave the string. After that things went back to normal.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

My new Sentinel came with one from the factory and I've had no issues whatsoever with it. The bow is super quiet and very accurate. I haven't had to add catwhiskers to make this bow as quiet as my others bows either ,I'm just using the stock leeches! :thumbs_up


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

ia bowhtr has the factory string suppressor on his Hoyt X8 and doesn't seem to mind it. I'm not sure if he's tried shooting without it to see if there is a difference? Dan where are you?


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I have put a Rattler on my S4. I had string buzz from the x-system, not too much vibration. The Bow Rattler took this away. 

I shot a NFAA game last Sunday. I have been averaging around 282 this year. I shot a 290. Only one miss left, the rest were up and down from target acquisition. (Darn TP  :zip

Do I think they help, right now my answer is yes. Do I have a definite answer, no. I will keep you all informed as to the progress.

Arrow


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

OK, here is my .02 on string suppressors for fingers shooters.

During a 3d a fellow finger shooter that I normally beat, cleaned my clock and he had a suppressor on his bow. So I asked if he like it and he said best thing he did! Improved his shooting a great deal. So Anyway, I called Hoyt and they said suppressors where not any good for finger. I asked why and they said because the string would end up to the side, it wouldn't work at stopping the string. This would wear out the string. I thought you have to have a pretty bad release. So when I was building a super fast Ultra Tec with a 6" BH, I wanted to suppress the string from hitting my arm, I thought I should give it a try, so I bought a Fuse front mount. I also talked to the local Pro shop on how to adjust it. I play with the adjustment and ended up having the string against the stopper, at rest, as the shop had instructed. with it away it had a slap sound and made the bow a bit more jumpy. That bow was fast and was a tac driver and best of all never slapped my arm again. So now I have one on my Vectric XL and plan to install one on my Ultra Elite. To me I can't see it affecting your shot unless you have a bad release. It also paper tuned with a 1/2 shaft tear to the left. dd


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*hmmm*

I wondered the same thing myself, about it possibly missing the stop all together on the shot. I was going to adjust mine off center slightly to the left (right handed). I sure hope it works because I have shot one with a release and it is a definite plus to accuracy and it made the bow extremely quiet. 

BW


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

I had one on my Caribou made the bow quite. Didn't have any problem with the string missing the stopper that I noticed.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I have an STS on my LD, and have not problems at all. It will bare shaft perfectly at 30 yds, and the string is not showing any wear. Nor are there marks on the side of the STS.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Thanks for your input*

Thanks guys, you gave me both pros and cons.
I put one on a Protec and didn't care for it thinking it may be causing left right issues maybe because of the offset set up. Just bought a Montega and it has a hole in the back of riser for a straight style of STS. I also asked Hoyt why they didn't put a factory stop and didn't get a great response. The bow has a 9.5" brace height and thought a finger shooter may impart too much sideways movement to make a good candidate for a STS setup. I don't know if I want to put money on an aftermarket STS like the Paradigm and find out I don't like it.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

ProtecMan said:


> ia bowhtr has the factory string suppressor on his Hoyt X8 and doesn't seem to mind it. I'm not sure if he's tried shooting without it to see if there is a difference? Dan where are you?


I guess I havent shot my X8 without the stopper , havent seen a need to , I can see where some might think that it could cause left / right issues , but sure looks like if they are set a proper distance from the string , cant see it being a problem at all , any left/right arrows out of my X8 have everything to do with the operator and nothing to do with the stopper ....... last night in league the left to right of my pattern was the width of the X circle , my misses were either hi or low ( mostly low ) which was a combo of TP and trying different shot set ups , but the group was absolutely perfect left / right

just my .02

And on a side note if you ever get the *PRIVILAGE* to shoot with ProtecMan , you will not find a better person to shoot with , he made it a very enjoyable weekend of shooting @ Vegas .....


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

I have an original STS on my Ovation and it works great...I replaced the original stopper with a larger Limbsaver Ultra. When they came out with the smaller stopper on the STS I tried one, but as mentioned I was having left to right issues. Went back to my original and no problems at all, so I'm convinced that the larger the stopper the better it will work for fingers. :thumbs_up


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

And on a side note if you ever get the *PRIVILAGE* to shoot with ProtecMan , you will not find a better person to shoot with , he made it a very enjoyable weekend of shooting @ Vegas .....[/QUOTE]

Thanks Dan for the compliment! It is people like you that make archery what it is. You definitely helped me relax and enjoy the weekend!:thumbs_up
I hope that we will be able to shoot together again in the near future.


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

1 put one on my bow when i first got it 8 months ago i recently took it off and now my groups have tightened up a lot i shoot fingers and no sight,the way god intended it to be , i have no idea if its me shooting better ,or the supressor that had something to do with my group size ,


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I use one on my Hoyt Protec w/ Xt4000 limbs and it works fantastically! When I shoot without it, it feels like the string literally moves all the way forward and hits my wrist. I notice far less handshock with it than without. 

The only person who mentioned that it's NOT good to use when fingershooting was Mike Deck of Terminal Velocity Archery. I also don't use a peep, so it's more difficult to tell what my left/right misses are a result of, a less than perfect release or a less than perfect anchor.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I also think that it can tell you if you have a less than perfect release/form, just by looking at a wear pattern in the face of the stopper. Mine has a V shape so it captures the string on both sides. I have compared it to a bunch of my release buddies and so far doesn't look any different than normal. However, I did see one that the left edge was worn through, I suspect that he torques the bow. One very good shooter had his worn right down the center. Might be the bow setup, but I don't think so. Also, the rear mount seems to work better than the front mount. "IMO" must be inline with the stabilizer. dd


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

What is the gap with the string and rubber that most people are setting up the STS.

Is it flush at rested brace or a 1/16" , 1/8" etc?

Thanks!


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I've got mine barely touching the string. However, I'm told you may have to experiment with them for various bows.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I have mine set about 1/8". When I set it closer (touching), I got a lot of slap / noise and variable results.


----------



## flinging finger (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a mathews ovation with factory string supp. and a sts system, and on my conquest 3 I have a AEP sts system, and I wouldn't shoot my bows without them. I just "deadens" the bow, without it they seem to jump around a little after release. I like to have mine touching the string, I don't think its as noisey that way.


----------



## brewski (Dec 6, 2004)

*string suppressor*

My vantage 8 came with one and I have not taken it off. So far it has been one of the best shooting bows that I have had, so it is not an issue. 

From some of the posts, some guys are finding out that adding one to their bow, is changing the way it shoots. It may be that they are turning it too far into the riser, thus affecting the way the riser reacts. I found this out several years ago when putting on back weights. Some risers are sensitive.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*I got mine*

I put one on my conquest 3. when I had it barely touching the string I think it hurt my groups. But I adjusted it to about a 16th or so off and I am shooting damn good right now.


----------

